# Alligators!!!



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

These guys are for sale near me. I really think we NEED them...what do you all think? :ROFL: Everyone says we own a zoo this might make it official.


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

I think you are crazy!!:hammer: Haha why would you want alligators?!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

It is illegal in most if not all states to have them, plus what are you gonna keep a 4ft gator in when you hit the three year mark?

I could tell you some stories from FL if you want, the lake the camp was on there was the most gator populated lake in central FL


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Super good eating though if you harvest before they are too big and tough! Tough as in meat and tough as in you can still win that fight!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

My grandparents have an alligator almost attack their dog and they live in FL:shocked::-o:GAAH::doh:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I've lassoed them, caught them bare handed and relocated them. Let me tell you, a 2.5-3 ft one is super strong! You can control it while you have it but there is a trick to letting go that you need to know to not get serious injuries!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It apparently is legal in Kansas as long as you have a bill of sale. I tried gator once....real fishy tasting to me. We have lots of rabbits we could feed them. I wouldn't need a guard dog in the summer. LOL They want $750 for the 2 of them with tank. and they are about 2 ft long now. I'm thinking they aren't any fun anymore and that's why they are selling them. If I had that kind of money to spend, I'd get some more goats.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

They are selling them while they can convince people they can handle them! A 3ft gator will take down a goat....need I say more?!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

*shudder* there are some things that shouldn't be pets and IMO gators are one of those!

I agree Carmen, I'd much rather spend that kind of money on goats!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm just shaking my head in disbelief I put this in the same pet category of spiders and scorpions. I hope my brother doesn't see that ad he would buy them for shock factor.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That's a benefit I had not thought of, I used to be a professional girl scarer!

is that how you spell scare er?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

But when boys scare girls isn't that because they like them?

Girl scare her? Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ :lol:

And Carmen, that's gross!  icky! I'm with Erica!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, not pet material, IMO! lol! We just eat them, down here! You must have had the wrong person cook it for you, or it just wasn't fresh, if it was fishy. Gator has an excellent flavor! Its best battered and fried, although I've heard its amazing in a sauce picante as well.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

I have to agree with the others, I think you could find some great goats or goat related needs for that price. Though I have to say if you purchased them for harvesting at $750 that would be one heck of an expensive meal!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

No. thank. you!!

I feel faint! EWWWWW!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ya'll are just no fun at all. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am pretty sure Carmen meant this as a joke.
But Hey Carmen, you *COULD* dig a moat all the way around your farm, and build a drawbridge across it and throw those suckers in the moat. That'd be awesome, no more people trying to sell you aerial photos or your farm, or life insurance....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I figure we got plenty of food....wild rabbits, chickens, goats (new idea for using those unwanted bucklings!), kill a fox...feed a gator! Come on! It'd be GREAT!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

kccjer said:


> I figure we got plenty of food....wild rabbits, chickens, goats (new idea for using those unwanted bucklings!), kill a fox...feed a gator! Come on! It'd be GREAT!


Lol

I really like the moat idea...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmmm....It would cost me another couple thousand to get someone out here to DIG the moat. These gators are getting awful expensive. hehehe On the other hand....dig a moat, fence so they so can't get into my pasture, etc (is fencing a gator in kinda like trying to fence a goat? :scratch and...Voila! Livestock Guardian Gators (aka LGG's)!!!:fireworks: I got it! Wonder if they can be a tax write off in that instance...onder:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes chasing girls is the first form of flirting!

Ooo, sauce picante, I miss southern food!

You guys get the areal photo people too! 

LGG's love it! This would stop people from trying to feed the goats over the fence also!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nahh save your money and go for a tiger....at least they are soft and cute lol....or they have those little lepords that they are now crossing with house cats....that way you have a fighting chance if it gets ticked at you


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> That's a benefit I had not thought of, I used to be a professional girl scarer!
> 
> is that how you spell scare er?


This explains so much about all those spider posts a while back


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

LGGs...sounds like a new 'green' business to me! :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice one oakshire!!! Hahaha


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Ya know Carmen...

You could purchase them, call it an adoption. Ask for funding to build said enclosure. Rename your place Oleo Acres Sanctuary. And then! Here's the best part write it all off on your taxes!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! That's right!!! So....how many of YOU are willing to donate to my "sanctuary"? Huh??? :slapfloor::ROFL::slapfloor::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bahahaha!!!! I was JUST thinking about that today!! I'm getting a new buckling, and he's coming from CO, if he wasn't sold as a buck by a certain age, he would have become a market wether, so I'm saving him right??? 
I need finical donations so I can pay for his flight here! Anyone??


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Skyla, you have to be a registered charity first, and of course a vegan. only then will you have supporters! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol:
:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You guys crack me up!!!.....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I gotta go vegan???  Well, that ain't happening! Nothing against vegans....but I happen to LIKE a good burger or steak. Skyla....did ya notice that we aren't getting any offers of financial support...only laughter? Where is the LOVE?????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ agreed on the vegan part! I need me some meat!! 

I know right?! *sniffle* *lip quiver* :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry Carmen, no donations on this end! I gave already to another sanctuary~They save goats and pigs!!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What about me?! I save goats, not gators!  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Carmen, can I have mine battered and fried with Cajun seasoning on it?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I would donate to skyla but I just know the bucks would just fly away!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Does Skyla have Pegagoats?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

It's a joke about the flight cost........never said it was a good joke!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Great now I want pegagoats!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

oh oh oh... gotcha... told ya I was tired, my sense of humor is the last thing to go, but when it is gone, you know I've had it.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Nah Chad you just need a dollyllama


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....weird!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I love it! Puns are the best!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm with Stephanie weird, it it did make me snort laugh


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I found that online ages ago, I just knew Chad hadn't seen it yet, and the Pegagoats comment left an opening LOL


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, if it was on the net you can bet I have not seen it! I am a bit behind on the times!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hear Ya Chad, I come on here and that's about it...unless I need to order something or research more in depth on goats..


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep, my step father told me I could look up part numbers on the web....he's 66 and is more tech savvy than I am!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh wow~! Now that's worse than me Chad


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Now you all know why I am answering three page old questions!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL! Y'all are too funny!! :laugh:


----------

